
How Airbnb and Lyft Finally Got Americans to Trust Each Other - sethbannon
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/trust-in-the-share-economy
======
ColinWright
Some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7654978)

